# White Memorial Night Ride - 11/04/08



## bvibert (Nov 4, 2008)

Not wanting to let a little lack of light deter my RAW rides I geared up this morning to head out anyway.  I decided to hit White Memorial on the way home, since I was alone anyway.  The purpose of this ride was to simply log some miles.  I'm not at the point where I want to try anything remotely technical in the dark, by myself.  I was successful in my mission; logging around 12.7 miles in just under 2 hours.

I'm really enjoying having the headlight so that I have the option to ride even with it getting dark so early. 

Here's the track, not really a whole lot that hasn't been covered by previous tracks.
http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=514


----------



## severine (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice! Glad you had a chance to get out tonight!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 4, 2008)

I like the report data, that is pretty cool!


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice job with the night pedaling.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice Brian!!!   Did you encounter any wild creatures??

steve


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Nice Brian!!!   Did you encounter any wild creatures??
> 
> steve



No, but I'm not sure I would have seen them if there were.  I did hear the occasional rustling in the woods when I stopped though.  I was surprised to come across two other riders though.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 5, 2008)

Post your next night ride and route in the Trip and Event forum so I can jump out of the bushes as you go by:-D


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Post your next night ride and route in the Trip and Event forum so I can jump out of the bushes as you go by:-D



Yeah, I'll get right on that. :roll:


----------



## severine (Nov 6, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Post your next night ride and route in the Trip and Event forum so I can jump out of the bushes as you go by:-D


:lol: That would be pretty funny! Don't get eaten by a bear while you're waiting!


----------



## 2knees (Nov 6, 2008)

12.7 miles at night by yourself!!!! 

that's dedication.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2008)

2knees said:


> 12.7 miles at night by yourself!!!!
> 
> that's dedication.



I was surprised when it ended up being that many miles.  I was almost going to make it longer too... 

For those that don't know; it's all easy miles over there for the most part.  There's some good climbs, but it's all fire roads.


----------

